# Perdido Bay Bridge



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Me and my buddy want to try the Perdido Bay brdg. We both have fl. saltwater fishing license. Does it require both Fl & Ala saltwater license to fish that brdg by boat?*


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

This is a good question...


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Think you will be fine as long as you don't land the boat on the AL side.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The Perdido Pass Bridge is in Alabama. The state line ends at the Florabama.


http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=&ie=...A&ved=0CEEQpQY&sa=X&ei=P-08TbPUKpa8zATz_6GrDQ
Jim


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Jim.
I think he was talking fishing the Perdido Bay bridge, not the Pass bridge.

Perdido bay is split down the center 1/2 is FL 1/2 is AL


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*fishing license*

I moved to Perdido Key from Alabama in August. I no longer have an AL drivers license so I have to have an out-of-state license. Florida has a 6 month waiting period so even though I live here, i have to pay for a Florida out-of-state fishing license! I am not sure of the Florida rules, but the rule in Alabama is that if there is a fishing pole in the boat, everyone in the boat must have an Alabama license. (I learned that on the Dauphin Island launch.) That being said, I have had my fishing licenses checked twice since I got here, both times on the ICW leading to Perdido Bay by Florida.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ahhh... gotcha. You're right.

If you look up the map in the "satellite" mode you will see the middle of the bridge is the state line.

I've been told in a boat, as long as you don't enter creeks or rivers on the 'bama side you'll be okay with a Florida license. That's a good compromise. On the bridge, stay on the Florida half.

I don't think if you cheated 100 yards it would matter, but if you were obviously on the 'bama side you might be in trouble.

Jim


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I've been told in a boat, as long as you don't enter creeks or rivers on the 'bama side you'll be okay with a Florida license.


I would not recommend that or try it.

Many.....Many years ago in the ICW, South West of Galviz landing I got a ticket for being over the line.

Failure to know the laws is not a free pass.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigshamoo said:


> *Me and my buddy want to try the Perdido Bay brdg. We both have fl. saltwater fishing license. Does it require both Fl & Ala saltwater license to fish that brdg by boat?*


The response that the state line runs down the middle of the Perdido Bay Bridge (Hwy 98) is correct.
http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/license/Area-Map.cfm










You need an Alabama license on the west side and a FL license on the east side (both if you want to be 'safe' ;-)

Perdido Pass Bridge (going into the gulf at Alabama Point) is entirely in Alabama waters.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

Buy both licenses. That way there is nothing to worry about. With all the money you spend on boats, bait & tackle every year, a fishing license is a small expense. If you get caught without one in Canada, they put you ashore and confiscate your boat & all your gear. If you want it back, you go to court and try your luck.............


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with Woody to buy both. Better safe than sorry. Plus having the Alabama license can open up some great water over on the eastern shore of Mobile Bay.


----------

